# Notifications Facebook



## moi4975 (26 Février 2010)

Slt,

J'ai activé les notifications Facebook sur mon iPhone. Une amie à moi à utiliser l'application facebook sur l'appareil et depuis je reçois tjs l'ensemble de ces notifications alors que je l'ai deconnectée et que j'ai même supprimer et réinstaller l'app plusieurs fois...

Qq'un a-t-il déjà eu le même souci ? Que puis-je faire pour corriger cela ?

Merci, bonne journée...


----------



## Numa24 (8 Mars 2010)

J'ai aussi eu ce soucis, et j'ai pas trouvé comment résoudre le problème ...


----------

